# Guest speaker for the Sept 12th meeting of the Hudson River Fishermen's Association



## cfishigotu (Aug 27, 2003)

SEPTEMBER MEETING

The September 12th, 2006 meeting of the HRFA will be held at 8PM at the Ridgefield Park Elk's Club located at Spruce St. and Cedar Ave. Ridgefield Park, NJ. 
Our guest speaker will be Capt. Steve Byrne from First Cast Charters and he will present his talk about "Fishing the Waters of Raritan Bay & Jamaica Bay." 
Capt. Steve only recent joined us as a member of the HRFA but has fishing his home waters for over 30 years. He has pending IGFA world record for a 16.65 lb Weakfish. Check out the picture that appeared on the cover of last months River Views news letter. 

He has published articles for StriperSurf.com and Nor'East Saltwater. He specializes in live bunker fishing for stripers in the spring, and then focus on light tackle with bass, blues, weakfish and fluke during the summer months. From September on it's back to the bass and his many methods for catching them. Check out his web at www.firstcastfishing.com 

Again, the HRFA will have its monthly meeting on September 12th at Ridgefield Park Elks Lodge located on the second floor. The meeting will start at 8PM. Door and trip raffles are available. Everyone is welcome to attend. A $2.00 donation is requested to non members. However, a one time free pass is available at www.hrfa.us 

For more information and directions. Go to www.hrfa.us The HRFA is accepting new members at this time.

Carl Hartmann


----------

